# helping my dad become a hunter



## mushiedave (Apr 2, 2017)

my dad is new to maryland, calvert co. and is intrested in looking in the area.He's a great guy and lots of fun to be around. He visits me in Kansas where i got him hooked. hit me up if you can help.


----------



## Lori Banks (Apr 20, 2017)

Hi,
I have been looking for a shroom hunting partner but alas I had back surgery in Feb. that is curtailing my hunting this year. I have to stay on paths right now but was able to find a few in PG County that way. If your dad is interested next year in finding a hunting partner, let me know.


----------



## Sococola (Apr 17, 2017)

Lori Banks said:


> Hi,
> I have been looking for a shroom hunting partner but alas I had back surgery in Feb. that is curtailing my hunting this year. I have to stay on paths right now but was able to find a few in PG County that way. If your dad is interested next year in finding a hunting partner, let me know.


Where in pg county, I'm in Brandywine and I've found them on my property but I'm not sure where i can legally pick them on public property, only place I've checked is Spice Creek and i don't think it's legal there.


----------



## Lori Banks (Apr 20, 2017)

Without giving up my spot, I can tell you that city parks often do not have the non-foraging clause in their regulations that the county parks do.


----------

